# Mortal Engines: Seht das erste Konzeptbild zu Peter Jacksons neuem Sci-Fi-Abenteuer!



## CarolaHo (27. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mortal Engines: Seht das erste Konzeptbild zu Peter Jacksons neuem Sci-Fi-Abenteuer!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Mortal Engines: Seht das erste Konzeptbild zu Peter Jacksons neuem Sci-Fi-Abenteuer!*


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (27. Mai 2017)

Toll! Ich begrüße sehr, dass Hollywood neben dem Einheitsbrei der sicheren Bänke von endlosen Fortsetzungen und (Spiderman) Remakes auch mal nicht ganz so bekannte, verfilmungswürdige Romane aufgreift.


----------



## nigra (28. Mai 2017)

Endlich wieder ein Grund, ins Kino zu gehen. Ich bin schonmal vorsichtig optimistisch, dass das was großes wird.


----------



## Frullo (28. Mai 2017)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Toll! Ich begrüße sehr, dass Hollywood neben dem Einheitsbrei der sicheren Bänke von endlosen Fortsetzungen und (Spiderman) Remakes auch mal nicht ganz so bekannte, verfilmungswürdige Romane aufgreift.



Hollywood? 

PJ ist Neuseeländer, filmt und produziert jeweils in Neuseeland... lässt sich höchstens von amerikanischen Studios die Filme finanzieren. Aber als "Hollywood" würde ich PJ definitiv nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Mai 2017)

Sieht zumindest interessant aus. Wenn auch die Story und die Atmosphäre stimmen (statt nonstop Action), kann das auf jeden Fall was werden. Bin gespannt, was daraus wird.


----------



## Enisra (29. Mai 2017)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Toll! Ich begrüße sehr, dass Hollywood neben dem Einheitsbrei der sicheren Bänke von endlosen Fortsetzungen und (Spiderman) Remakes auch mal nicht ganz so bekannte, verfilmungswürdige Romane aufgreift.



warste in z.B. Hidden Figures oder all den anderen Filmen die nicht Remakes, Fortsetzung, etc. waren?
Nein?
Denk mal darüber nach was du gesagt hast


----------

